# سؤاااااااااااااااااال



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2007)

لو جوزك ضربك قلم او حتى خطيبك بس مفتكرش حد هيعملها فى فتره الخطوبه لانى اسهل حاجه الدبله هترجعله ​ 

لو بتحبيه بجد وحصل موقف ما وضربك بلقلم رد فعلكم هيكون ايه ؟:dntknw: 

اما عن الرجال امتى تفكر تمد ايدك على مراتك 
وممكن تمد ايدك على خطيبتك ​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

امممممممممم

شوفي يا ميرنا 

انا عن نفسي استحالة امد ايدي لا علي خطيبتي ولا علي مراتي

لو حصلت مشكلة بالنسبة ليا 

الحاجة الوحيدة اللي ها اعملها ها اسبلها البيت تقعد فيه براحتها واتكل علي الله انا

انما مفيش حاجة تستدعي اننا امد ايدي علي مراتي او خطيبتي

لاني بحس في الموضوع اهانة كبيرة​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



Coptic Man قال:


> امممممممممم​
> 
> شوفي يا ميرنا ​
> انا عن نفسي استحالة امد ايدي لا علي خطيبتي ولا علي مراتي​
> ...


 

حل ديمقراطى يا مينا احييك عليه :smil12:​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

اي خدمة يا ميرنا

 وبعدين لما امد ايدي عليها

المشكلة اللي كانت ممكن تتحل هتبقي اصعب

وبعدين اكيد هي هتستحقرني لاني بمد ايدي عليها وهي مش هتقدر تعاملني بالمثل​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



Coptic Man قال:


> اي خدمة يا ميرنا​
> 
> وبعدين لما امد ايدي عليها​
> المشكلة اللي كانت ممكن تتحل هتبقي اصعب​
> ...


 
*وانتا ممكن تمد ايدك عليها علشان مشكله دى حقها تسيبلك البيت:a82: *
* لو تطاولت عليك او حتى غلطت غلطه لا يمحوها الا الدم  بتريق فى الدم دى علشان مبتصدقو :smil12:*
*هتعمل ايه بردو هتسيب البيت*

*مش حابه كلمه استحقار دى بين الزوجين كلمه كبيره اوى ومهما حصل بينهم او حتى مد ايده مش هتعمل كده ولا هتعاملك بلمثل *
​


----------



## veansea (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

_انا عن نفسى مبحترمش الراجل اللى ممكن يمد ايده على مراته
وفى ساعتها لو فكر يمد ايده هخد شتطتى واروح عند اهلى 
ولو السماء اتربقت على الارض لايمكن ارجعلوا تانى​_


----------



## ميرنا (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



veansea قال:


> _انا عن نفسى مبحترمش الراجل اللى ممكن يمد ايده على مراته​_
> _وفى ساعتها لو فكر يمد ايده هخد شتطتى واروح عند اهلى _
> 
> _ولو السماء اتربقت على الارض لايمكن ارجعلوا تانى_​


 
*مش هعلق دلوقتى لما اشوف باقى الاراء* :smil12:​


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

حابب اجاوب 
يمكن انا حاليا لست زوجا ولا خطيبا 
ولكن 
اعتقد ان وضعت يوما ما بمثل هذا الموقف 
اي حصل شجار بيننا 
فانني سوف اخرج من المنزل لعدة ساعات حتى تهدى الامور وسوف اعود وبعدها من الممكن ان يفتح مجال للنقاش 
هذا هو الحل الذي افكر فيه اتمنى يوما ان صادفتني مثل هذه المشكلة ان اتصرف بالطريقة التي ذكرتها 

سلااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



ميرنا قال:


> *لو تطاولت عليك او حتى غلطت غلطه لا يمحوها الا الدم بتريق فى الدم دى علشان مبتصدقو :smil12:*
> *هتعمل ايه بردو هتسيب البيت*​


 
وقتها ها اقولها عارفة بيت الست والدتك 

روحي سلمي عليها واقعدي معاها شوية

انا خارج ارجع مالاقكيش

علي فكرة مش بهزر ده فعلا اللي هيحصل

لو غلطة لايمحوها الا الدم

وافكر بعدين بهدوء اذا كان ممكن يحصل تفاهم ولا هتقضيها عند مامتها :t33: ​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

*هينزل من نظرى الحقيقه

لان كده هيعرفنى كويس انه مش بيحترمنى نهائيا​*


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



thelife.pro قال:


> حابب اجاوب
> يمكن انا حاليا لست زوجا ولا خطيبا
> ولكن
> اعتقد ان وضعت يوما ما بمثل هذا الموقف
> ...


 
*رد فعل كويس ودمقراطى زى مقلت لمينا*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



Coptic Man قال:


> وقتها ها اقولها عارفة بيت الست والدتك ​
> 
> روحي سلمي عليها واقعدي معاها شوية​
> انا خارج ارجع مالاقكيش​
> ...


 
*نهاركم اسود ايه ردود الفعل دى دانتو يتخاف منكم* 
*هو رد فعل هادى بردو بس كلمه اقعدى عند مامتك دى بردو بتجرح *
*وبعدين هتقدر تبعد عنها دانتو جبابره *​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *هينزل من نظرى الحقيقه​*
> 
> 
> *لان كده هيعرفنى كويس انه مش بيحترمنى نهائيا*​


 
*واضح انى البنات رد فعلها واحد عموما مزال النقاش ستمر*
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

*+*​ 
*صعب* أمد إيدى على مراتى .. لأسباب كثيره جداً .. يمكن من اهما 

1 - إنى أرتبطت بيها أكيد عن حب .. *يعنى بحبها* .. مهما حصل منها و نرفزتنى .. ممكن اتنرفز او حتى على أقصى تقدير صوتى يعلى شوية .. مع أنى مش بحب الراجل اللى صوته عالى  .. لكن هنقول انى ممكن اتنرفز .. لكن أضربها ؟! .. صعب جداً 

2 - لازم الرجل يكون على ثقه أنه هيقدر (( *يحتوى* )) زوجته .. يعنى يحاول أنه ما يخلاهاش تعمل شىء ينرفزه 

3 - الرجل هو *قدوه* لزوجته .. و لأبناءه فيما بعد .. فى سلوكه .. تصرفاته .. مبادئه .. كل الامور دى هتخلى الزوجه تكون فكره شامله عن زوجها .. و من خلال الفكره دى هيكون التعامل بينهم .. يعنى لو محترم أكيد هى هتحترمه جداً .. و هتعمل أى شىء علشان ترضيه .. و هو كمان هيكون متفان تماماً فى إخلاصه و حبه ليها و لاسرته كلها

4 - أيه اللى عملته هى يستدعى إنى أضربها ؟ .. لا يوجد أى شىء يمكن ان يجعل الزوج يتطاول على زوجته بالضرب  إلا أمرين 

- *الخيانه* .. و فى هذه الحاله لن يضربها .. بل يقتلها .. هذا هو الرجل الشرقى 

- *إهانته فى رجولته و كبرياؤه الشرقى* ..

و النقطتين دول ليهم تحليل *دقيق وعميق* .. و هنلاقى من خلال التحليل أن الخطأ من البدايه .. هو الرجل .. او *غالباً *بيكون الرجل 

فلو سألنا أى سيده .. متى تخونى زوجك ؟ .. طبعاً هتقول مستحيل و لا يمكن .. لكن لو غيرنا صياغة السؤال و خلناها : *ما أسباب الخيانه الزوجيه* ؟ .. سنجد حتماً أسباب كثيره جداً .. منها عدم إهتمامه .. او عدم شعورها برجولته .. أو عدم إقتناعها به من البدايه .. او لسلوكه الخاطىء .. و أمور اخرى كثيره تحتاجها الزوجه ولا تجدها فى زوجها ..

*و هناك زوجات سيئات* .. أى أن اخلاقهن غير سويه .. ينحرفن حتى لو كان الزوج يقوم بواجباته على أكمل وجه .. و هؤلاء* قلة* فى الواقع 

فاعتقد من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه .. ان الزوج لو كان بالفعل *رجلاً* بكل ما فى الكلمة من معان .. لن يحدث ما يمكن أن يجعله يتطاول على زوجته .. 

هذا الرأى .. *بإختصار شديد* منعاً للتطويل 

*تحياتى*


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*​
> 
> *صعب* أمد إيدى على مراتى .. لأسباب كثيره جداً .. يمكن من اهما
> 
> ...


 
*كل ده ومنعا لتطويل ما علينا **بس رد شامل مش عارف اعلق عليه*​


----------



## Fadie (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

*يبقى انسان ناقص اللى يمد ايده على مراته*


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



Fadie قال:


> *يبقى انسان ناقص اللى يمد ايده على مراته*


 
*انا قلت اصلا انك ...........*​ 

*عموما منور يا فادى ويباشا شرفت الموضوع *​ 
*لو مراتك صوتها على عليك هتعمل ايه ؟*​


----------



## Fadie (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

*اكيد عمرها ما هتوصل لمد الايد انا بعتبر اللى يمد ايده دة انسان حيوان و همجى لكن هزعل منها و هبين انى زعلان و اكيد هى مش هيهون عليها زعلى فهتصالحنى و بردو نفس الكلام ليا لو انا عليت صوتى عليها*


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



Fadie قال:


> *اكيد عمرها ما هتوصل لمد الايد انا بعتبر اللى يمد ايده دة انسان حيوان و همجى لكن هزعل منها و هبين انى زعلان و اكيد هى مش هيهون عليها زعلى فهتصالحنى و بردو نفس الكلام ليا لو انا عليت صوتى عليها*


 
يواد يجامد عجبتنى هتصالحنى دى 

عموما مازال النقاش مستمر 

وفى الاخر..........

 مش هقلكم :smil12: ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

*أنا هخاصموة 

لو خطيبى هاديلة دبلتة

لو جوزى هاخصموة و يا هاروح عند بابا يا هو يسيب البيت 

المهم مبقاش معاة لحد مايرجع بهدية حلوة و يصالحنى 

لو الهدية معجبتنيش مش هاتصالح .. 

لأنى من جوة قلبى  أنا مسمحاة بس لازم أزعل شوية و اغرمة *


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *أنا هخاصموة *
> 
> *لو خطيبى هاديلة دبلتة*
> 
> ...


 
*يا سوسه لازم تغرميه :dntknw:* 

*المهم هعلق فى الاخر بردو*​


----------



## drpepo (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

معتقدش انى في حاجة تستدعى لمد الايد علشان لا هيفيد بشئ سوى انه يشعلل الموقف


----------



## thelife.pro (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



ميرنا قال:


> *رد فعل كويس ودمقراطى زى مقلت لمينا*​




شكرا لردك


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

مد ايد !!!!!!

بين اتنين بيحبو بعض !!!!!

اولا هاتكلم على حاجة
طارق قال انها ممكن تحصل في حالتين الخيانة والاهانة 

معتقدش ان لو اتنين بيحبو بعض هايبقى احتمال الخيانة دة اكتر من 0% 
ولا حتى فية احتمال اساسا  للاهانة
لان الحب حاجة اساسها الاحترام فبرضة احتمال هايبقى مش موجود 
اعتقد بالنسبالي الموضوع دة عمرة مايجي على خيالي ولا اقدر احطلة نقط ولا اساسيات اساسا
لاني اكيد هارتبط بانسانة في المقام الاول تحترمني وانا احترمها


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



ميرنا قال:


> *نهاركم اسود ايه ردود الفعل دى دانتو يتخاف منكم*
> 
> *هو رد فعل هادى بردو بس كلمه اقعدى عند مامتك دى بردو بتجرح *
> *وبعدين هتقدر تبعد عنها دانتو جبابره *​


 
*لاء اطمني اقدر ابعد ونص*

*مش بتقولي غلطة لا يمحوها الا الدم*

*انا قلبي اسود وممكن اخليها تقضيها عن مامتها باقي حياتها*

*وانتي عارفاني قد كلمتي *​


----------



## mrmr120 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

بصى طالما انا كويسة معاة 
لا يمكن هيضربنى حتى لو اية 
بس لوعملها وضربنى 
هيبقى اخر يوم فى عمرة 
هههههههههه
اكيد هزعل وهطول فى الزعل 
وهوة الى هيجى يصلحنى 
وشوفى بقى علشان يصلحنى هيعمل اية ويجيب اية​


----------



## loveinya (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

من رابع المستحيلات انى امد ايدى على خطيبتى او حتى مراتى 
ده لان ابويا ربانى ف بيت عمرى ماشفت فيه ايد بتترفع على حد 
و بعدين في مليار طريقه و طريقه لحل المشاكل و لو المليار محلش المشكله برضه عمرها ماتوصل للضرب لان بينى و بين خطيبتى فيه قبل الحب احترام للابد مش لفترة معينه​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



drpepo قال:


> معتقدش انى في حاجة تستدعى لمد الايد علشان لا هيفيد بشئ سوى انه يشعلل الموقف


 
كلكم متفقين انى محدش هيمد ايد كويس​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



ramyghobrial قال:


> مد ايد !!!!!!
> 
> بين اتنين بيحبو بعض !!!!!
> 
> ...


 
*ماشى يا يحج رامى بس لو شديت معاها فى يوم تفتكر حتى لو غصبن عنها مش هتقول كلمه تجرح *

*الخيانه انا معاك دى مستحيله انما كفايه صوتها يعلى رد فعلك ايه *​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



Coptic Man قال:


> *لاء اطمني اقدر ابعد ونص*​
> 
> *مش بتقولي غلطة لا يمحوها الا الدم*​
> *انا قلبي اسود وممكن اخليها تقضيها عن مامتها باقي حياتها*​
> ...


 
*شرير يا كوبتك*

*اه بس مش دم اوى يعنى *

*طب لو صوتها على عليك تعمل ايه ؟*

*المشكله انى عارفه *​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



mrmr120 قال:


> بصى طالما انا كويسة معاة
> 
> لا يمكن هيضربنى حتى لو اية
> بس لوعملها وضربنى
> ...


 
*بردو البنات متفقين على رد فعل واحد طيب يا مرمر زعلك ده هيخليكى تروحى عند بباكى *​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



loveinya قال:


> من رابع المستحيلات انى امد ايدى على خطيبتى او حتى مراتى
> 
> ده لان ابويا ربانى ف بيت عمرى ماشفت فيه ايد بتترفع على حد
> 
> و بعدين في مليار طريقه و طريقه لحل المشاكل و لو المليار محلش المشكله برضه عمرها ماتوصل للضرب لان بينى و بين خطيبتى فيه قبل الحب احترام للابد مش لفترة معينه​


 
عجبتنى اوى الكلمه دى 

ايه العقل اللى نزل عليكو ده يا رجاله 

المهم اللى سئلتهم يردو علشان انتقم بقاا:yahoo: ​


----------



## meraaa (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

 انا عن نفسى لو ده حصل اكيد هزعل جدااااااااا وهحس بجرح جامد اوى
بس لو جه اعتزرلى هسامحه اكييييييييييييد 
وهخليه يعزمنى فى اغلى حته فيكى يامصر ههههههههههههه:smil12: ​


----------



## christ my lord (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

اولا احب ان ابدى باعجابى لكل مواضيعك يا ميرا .. اما تعليقى على الموضوع ..

بالمختصر المفيد ..

الرجل هو الذى بيدة كل الامور التى تحدث فى الحياة الزوجية .. وذلك لان المراة 

بطبيعتها تتشكل بحسب علاقة زوجها معها .. فاذا كان الرجل مدركا بكيفية التعامل مع 

زوجتة بالطريقة السليمة والصحيحة التى لا تدفعها الى فعل خاطىء او اهانة لرجولتة او 

خيانتة فبذلك يستطيع السيطرة على قيادة حياتة الزوجية دون ان يصل الامر الى حد 

الضرب .. ولذلك اقول دائما ان اى مشاكل تحدث فى الحياة الزوجية يكون الرجل هو 

المسئول عن ذلك .. لانة هو الذى بيدة الدفة التى يوجهها كيفما يشاء .. والامر يحتاج 

لكثير من الخبرة فى التعامل مع طبيعة المراة ..


----------



## remorb (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

موضوع جميل جداً
لكن لي سؤال مهم أضيفه 
لمن الضرب؟!! 
وأجيبكم عليه.. بالطبع ليس للإنسان.. ولكنه للحيوان..
وإذا ضرب الزوج زوجته.. فبذلك اعتبرها حيوان.. ويكون هو أيضاً حيوان مثلها.. والعكس صحيح..
لأنه لا يمكن للإنسان أن يتزوج حيوان..!!!
وإذا تم الضرب .. لا يمكن للحياة أن تستمر.. وهذا من وجهة نظري.. 
لن أقول لكم بالطبع كم هو عمري في الزواج.. - لإحتفظ بسني- لكن طوال هذه العشرة لا أتذكر أني في يوم من الأيام رفعت يدي لأضرب زوجتي ..
الحب الحقيقي هو أن أخاف على مشاعر زوجتي وهي أيضا تخاف على مشاعري..
وللموضوع بقية


----------



## remorb (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



يوساب قال:


> اولا احب ان ابدى باعجابى لكل مواضيعك يا ميرا .. اما تعليقى على الموضوع ..
> 
> بالمختصر المفيد ..
> 
> ...



الآخ الحبيب
إن كان للرجل دور فللمرأة دور أيضاً ويمكن أن تكون أحكم من الرجل..
ممكن أن تتزوج فتاة من رجل عصبي ولكنها تستطيع أن تغير حياته وتجعله هادئاً في تعامله معها.. لماذا دائماً نضع المرأة في موقف الضعيف ولماذا نطلب من المرأة أن تتفهم الرجل ولا نطلب من الرجل أن يتفهم المرأة.. لماذا نظلم المرأة دائماً..كما أن الرجل مسئول وبيده الدفة فهي التي تجدف له القارب فلن يسير القارب بالدفة فقط.. ولكن المجداف معه.. فالمرأة معينة للرجل.. وكلاهما واحد.. كنيسة .. إن لم يصبح البيت كنيسة.. فماذا سيكون .. جحيم لا يطاق.. يهرب الرجل منه.. أو تهرب المرأة منه.. والضحية الأولاد..


----------



## christ my lord (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



remorb قال:


> الآخ الحبيب
> إن كان للرجل دور فللمرأة دور أيضاً ويمكن أن تكون أحكم من الرجل..
> 
> انا لم اقل ان للمراة ليس لها دور .. ولكن ان تكون المراة احكم من الرجل فهذا لا يصح لانة كما قال الانجيل المقدس ( الرجل راس المراة .. كما ان السيد المسيح راس الكنيسة ) .. فالذلك يتوجب ان يكون الرجل احكم من المراة حتى وان كانت هى بالفعل حكيمة .. وذلك لان المراة دائما تحتاج لمشورة الرجل حتى وان كانت هى تتمتع بذكاء وحنكة عالية .. فهذة هى طبيعة اى امراة .. لانها تحتاج دائما بان تشعر بالاطمئنان فى حياتها مع زوجها القادر على تدبر الامور *وتكون هى معينة لة ونظيرة* فى حياتهما معا
> ...


 

واخيرا .. احب ان اقول لك باننى لم اتكلم اعتباطا او مجرد كلام مرسل دون خبرة
فمجال عملى بالمحاماة ومعرفتى الكثيرة بالمشاكل الزوجية التى قد تؤدى الى الطلاق والانفصال اعطانى الخبرة والمعرفة التامة بان اغلب المشاكل يكون المتسبب فيها هو الرجل لعدم خبرتة فى كيفية التعامل مع المراة ( قوة المراة فى ضعفها ) ..  وتعنتة واستضعافة المرضى للزوجتة هو الذى يخلق هذة المشاكل التى تصل للانفصال


----------



## Abo Daniel (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

سلام ونعمه للجميع

بدايه احب اقول ان المشاكل والخناقات موجوده بين كل زوجين سواء ارتبطوا عن حب 
او ارتباط عادي بدون حب او روتيني

وقد يصل فعلا الي مد الايد مش شرط من الرجاله بس ممكن زوجات يمدوا ايدهم علي اجوازهم
ودي دراسه معموله فعلا واثبتت ان نسبه الرجاله الي بتضرب (في مصر) مش قليله 

ولكن مش مهم ايه الي حصل لان في اوقات الشجار الكل بيغلط سواء الزوج او الزوجه 
ومش مهم نوع الغلط لان احيانا الكلام بيبقي اشد مليون مره من الضرب

المهم العلاج ايه؟

اغلب الاراء بتقول انا اسيب البيت وامشى لحد ما اهدي وبعدين ارجع
او بيقولوا اروح علي بيت بابا 
او ابعتها بيت اهلها الخ....

كل ده من وجه نظري غلط غلط غلط

لان لو الراجل ساب البيت لحد ما يهدي زي ما البعض قال ممكن الوقت الي يسيب فيه البيت 
يحصل كتير والموضوع يتطور اكتر 
بمعني ان تعتبر الزوجه خروج زوجها هروب او استهتار بالموضوع او عدم اهتمام منه اتجهاها
فيخليها تاخد رد فعل مضاعف ولما يرجع البيت يلاقي الموضوع شعلل اكتر

واكبر غلط هو تدخل طرف ثالث في المشكله وبالاخص الاهل

ولكن الحل من وجه نظري بسيط جدا

في حاله حدوث مشكله بيبقي الكل في حاله غضب وثوره قبل حدوث المشله:ranting:  :a82: 
ومع حدوث المشله بيكون كل طرف اخرج غضبه في الاخر بطريقه او باخري :spor22: :spor22: 

بعد كده المفروض ان كل واحد بينفرد بنفسه وبيتمني من الطرف الثاني انه يصالحه :smil13: 
وبكده المشكله اتحلت فور وقوعها لان اقل كلمه من احد الاطراف للاخر هتكون بمثابه ازابه الجليد بينهم   :yaka: 
يعني ممكن مره الزوج يبدا ومره الزوجه تبدا
ويرجع كل شئ طبيعي لان الاسره المسيحيه بتبقي مترابطه وبيكون في حب بينهم :yaka: 
وتستمر الحياه  :new4: 

وبعدين الشجار بين الازواج ده زي الشطه في الاكل :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## remorb (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

الأخ الحبيب يوساب
يشرفني أنك رديت على في المنتدي
ويشرفني زمالتك في المهنة أيضاً..
وأشتاق كثيراً لملاقاتك وجهاً لوجه.. لأني من كل قلبي أحبك وأحب مناقشتك..
وأود أن أوضح الآتي:
لا ينكر كل منا أن الرجل رأس المرأة.. 
ليس معني ذلك أنه يتوجب أن يكون الرجل أحكم من المرأة.
فالمرأة الحكيمة عندما يكون زوجها في شدة عصبيته.. تصرفها بحكمة يمنعه من ضربها..
فمن منهما يكون حكيما من وجهة نظرك.. الرجل أم المرأة؟؟؟؟
تقول أن المرأة بطبيعتها تحتاج إلي مشورة الرجل..
هل تحتاج إلي مشورته في كل شيء.. وشخصية الرجل تلغي شخصية المرأة بالكامل؟
أظن أن الرجل في بعض الأشياء يحتاج إلي مشورة المرأة أيضاً..
فطبيعة كل منهما مكملة لطبيعة الآخر...
ونأخذ لذلك مثال في تربية الأولاد.. وأسئلتهم... الرجل له مشورة في هذه الأمور والمرأة لها مشورة وخاصة في معالجة مشاكل بناتها بالذات.. أليس كذلك..
أرجو أن نقرأ معاً من سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 14 : 1 "حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها. والحماقة تهدمه بيدها"
وأيضاً : "إمرأة فاضلة من يجدها. ثمنها يفوق اللأليء".
لكن أنظر ماذا يقول لنا الوحي المقدس "لأنه بسبب المرأة الغبية والجسورة يفتقر المرء إلي الخبز" (أم26:6)
"السكني في أرض برية خير من إمرأة مخاصمة حردة" (أم9:21).
"السكني في زاوية السطح خير من إمرأة مخاصمة وبيت مشترك" (أم9:21 ، 24:25)
"الوكف المتتابع في يوم ممطر يجعل الرجل يترك بيته، هكذا المرأة المخاصمة تطرد زوجها من بيته" (أم15:27)
وأنظر ما قاله الرسول بطرس في رسالته الأولي (1بط 1:3، 2) "إن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة يُربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة، ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف" ..
هل تفسير لنا هذه الآية: 
أظن أفسرها لك ياأخي الحبيب.. يقول لنا الرسول بطرس إن كان البعض من الرجال لا يطيعون كلمة الله فإن المرأة الحكيمية التي سيرتها في خوف الرب الطاهرة تربح زوجها للمسيح بسيرتها بأعمالها دون كلمة..
هذا ما تعنيه حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها وهذا ما تعنيه إمرأة فاضلة من يجدها وغيره من الآيات الجميلة في كتابنا المقدس..
وأحب أن أعود بك إلي ما قاله قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث في كتابه الحب الزوجي عن رئاسة الرجل وحبه في الصفحة 34 وما بعدها "فرئاسة الرجل ليس حقاً له يسعي إليه مجاهداً أن يغتصب السلطة، بل هو التزام بالحب الباذل والخدمة بلا حدود، كما قدم السيد حياته من أجل كنيسته، وكما تعمل الرأس دوما لحساب الجسد كله. لهذا لا يفتخر الرجل بكونه رأسا له حق التصرف إنما بكونه محبا ينحني عاملا لحساب الأسرة، ولا تخجل المرأة من رئاسة رجلها بل تفرح بحبه لها، فتكرمه في الرب كمحب لها".
ويقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم [وأنتم أيها الأزواج أقول لكم، ليكن هذا قانوناً ألا يوجد عصيان يدفعكم إلي ضرب الزوجة. ولماذا أقول الزوجة، فإن الرجل الحر لا يحتمل حتى أن يصفع عبده..]، [إن كانت فقيرة فلا تعنفها، وإن كانت غنية لا تطأها بل بالحري دببها، إذ هي عضو منك، وقد صرتما جسداً واحداً، إنها تافهة وسكيرة وشهوانية! يليق بك ألا تضطرب ولا تغضب بل أطلب من الله وإنصحها، قدم لها المشورة وأفعل ما في وسعك لانتزاع الشر، أما إن ضربتها فإنك تزيد من شدة المرض، لأن الخشونة تُنزع باللطف لا بالقسوة الماثلة].
أما عن الخضوع للرجل فهذا الخضوع لا يحمل ضعفاً منها، بل فيه قوة وفعالية، به تكسب الزوجة رجلها للرب وتكسب محبته لها واحترامه لها ف يالوقت الذي فيه تزيد هي من طاعتها له..
المحبة هي التي تجلب الإطمئنان في البيت.
وفضل المرأة (الحكيمة في بيتها) على الكثير من الرجال نجدها في الكتاب المقدس وكذلك سير القديسين.
وأرجو أن أري في هذا الباب رأي أخواتي الشابات فرأيهم هام جدا جدا وهذا الموضوع يمسهم بالدرجة الأولي.. وأنا لا أدافع عنهم بالباطل ولكني أدافع عنهم بما ورد في الكتاب المقدس.
وفي النهاية يا أخي الحبيب
ذكرت في كلامي السابق أني متزوج ولم أذكر مدة زواجي ... فخبرتي في الحياة الزوجية أنا أعلم أنها أكثر من خبرتك بكثير جداً فوق ما تتخيل.. أنا لا أقول لك هذا تكبراً مني ولكنه رداً على كلامك في عجز رسالتك..
أما عن كونك زميلا محامياً..
وأنه قد عرضت عليك مشاكل كثيرة جداً تلوم بها المرأة مما جعلك تكتب هذه الآراء التي نتفق في بعضها ولا نلتق في الآخر منها وهذا لا يعيب كلانا.. 
أود أن أعرفك أن خبرتي في المهنة محامياً يجوز أن يكون مجاوزا لخبرتك في المحاماة لأكثر من أربع مرات من السنين، كما أني خادماً للشباب والشابات وأمانة الخدمة منذ أكثر من .... من السنين..
لذلك.. أرجوك أن تقبل بمحبة ما أكتبه لك.. كما أنني أتعلم من هذا المنتدي ومن أخوتي وأبنائي فيه فهو بالنسبة لي كنيسة مليئة بالجواهر الثمينة.
أرجوك صلي من أجلي..


----------



## ™BeCkHaM (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

انا طبعا عمري ماامد ايدي عليها لان انا كدة كأني بحل مشكلة بمشكلة


----------



## jim_halim (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

 سلام و نعمة 

مبدأ الضرب من الأساس مبدأ مرفوض ..(  ضرب البني آدم للبني آدم ) بوجه عام .. ليس فقط ضرب الزوج لزوجته أو الخطيب لخطيبته .. أو حتي الأب أو الأم لأطفالهم الصغار ..  

بل أن تعذيب الحيوان عن طريق الإيذاء الجسدي أيضاً مرفوض :

" الصديق يراعي نفس بهيمته ، أما مراحم الأشرار فقاسية "  ( الأمثال 12 : 10 ).

فما بالك بإيذاء أخوتنا في البشرية ؟؟ 

دي نقطة .. النقطة الأخري أن الضرب و الإيذاء الجسدي عموماً لا يحل المشكلة إطلاقاً .. بل أعتقد أنه علي العكس تماماً يزيدها و يشعلها حتي و لو ظهر أنها قد إنحلت فهي  باقية في  الصدور .. 

و لذلك أعتقد أن أفضل شيء أننا نشيل من دماغنا خالص ( خيار الضرب ) و نبحث في بقية الخيارات الباقية المتاحة لحل المشكلة .. 

​


----------



## remorb (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

الأخ الحبيب جيم حليم
كلامك جميل وأعجبني جداً رأيك..
وأحب أن أضيف إضافة بسيطة
قبل الضرب أكيد مناقشة .. ومناقشة حامية ..
وأكيد صوت مرتفع... يؤدي إلي فقدان الرجل لأعصابه .. 
فتتم عملية الضرب.. 
الطرف الأقوي هو من كان حليماً في المعاملة مع الطرف الآخر..
والحلم سيؤدي بالتالي إلي عدم التكلم بصوت مرتفع.. 
وبالتالي سيؤدي إلي عدم استثارة الطرف الآخر..
وبذلك تتفادي المرأة الضرب ..
يجب أن تتدربي على أن تكوني حليمة في التعامل مع الطرف الأخر..
أما إذا قام الخطيب بضرب خطيبته ..
إذا عمل ذلك في فترة الخطبة فما بالك بعد الزواج ماذا سيفعل بها..؟!!
لذلك فالنصيحة للمخطوبة هي .. 
ألا تستمر في علاقة الخطبة بعد استلامها لأول ضربة على صدغها..
لأن الخطيب هنا أفصح عن طريقة تعامله المستقبلية معها.​


----------



## remorb (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

ميرنا .. نوارة المنتدي 
موضوعك الشيق أدخلني في المناقشة الجميلة
وأسعدني المناقشة فيه.. لكن .. لم يصلني منك أي تعليق على ما كتبت 
لذا أرجو أن أعرف تعليق منك ..


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



meraaa قال:


> انا عن نفسى لو ده حصل اكيد هزعل جدااااااااا وهحس بجرح جامد اوى
> 
> بس لو جه اعتزرلى هسامحه اكييييييييييييد
> 
> وهخليه يعزمنى فى اغلى حته فيكى يامصر ههههههههههههه:smil12: ​


 
استغلال استغلاااااااااااااااال 

طيب يا ميراا ممكن تسيبى البيت لما تزعلى ولا زعلك فى البيت ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



يوساب قال:


> اولا احب ان ابدى باعجابى لكل مواضيعك يا ميرا .. اما تعليقى على الموضوع ..
> 
> بالمختصر المفيد ..
> 
> ...


 
فعلا يا يوساب انا معاك جداا الراجل الحكيم بيعرف يمتص اى موقف ​ 
بس مش دايما الراجل المسئول عنها هو مسئول انى الامر ميتصاعدش ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



remorb قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً
> لكن لي سؤال مهم أضيفه
> لمن الضرب؟!!
> وأجيبكم عليه.. بالطبع ليس للإنسان.. ولكنه للحيوان..
> ...


 
يا سيدى يا سيدى اراء المتزوجون طبعا ليها رونق خاص لانها عمليه ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



remorb قال:


> الآخ الحبيب
> إن كان للرجل دور فللمرأة دور أيضاً ويمكن أن تكون أحكم من الرجل..
> ممكن أن تتزوج فتاة من رجل عصبي ولكنها تستطيع أن تغير حياته وتجعله هادئاً في تعامله معها.. لماذا دائماً نضع المرأة في موقف الضعيف ولماذا نطلب من المرأة أن تتفهم الرجل ولا نطلب من الرجل أن يتفهم المرأة.. لماذا نظلم المرأة دائماً..كما أن الرجل مسئول وبيده الدفة فهي التي تجدف له القارب فلن يسير القارب بالدفة فقط.. ولكن المجداف معه.. فالمرأة معينة للرجل.. وكلاهما واحد.. كنيسة .. إن لم يصبح البيت كنيسة.. فماذا سيكون .. جحيم لا يطاق.. يهرب الرجل منه.. أو تهرب المرأة منه.. والضحية الأولاد..


 
*لسبب بسيط جداا لانى احنا فى مجتمع ذكورى *
*بس كلام منطقى جداا اخيراا لقيت ناصف للمراه بدل قلم حر :yahoo: *​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



يوساب قال:


> واخيرا .. احب ان اقول لك باننى لم اتكلم اعتباطا او مجرد كلام مرسل دون خبرة
> فمجال عملى بالمحاماة ومعرفتى الكثيرة بالمشاكل الزوجية التى قد تؤدى الى الطلاق والانفصال اعطانى الخبرة والمعرفة التامة بان اغلب المشاكل يكون المتسبب فيها هو الرجل لعدم خبرتة فى كيفية التعامل مع المراة ( قوة المراة فى ضعفها ) .. وتعنتة واستضعافة المرضى للزوجتة هو الذى يخلق هذة المشاكل التى تصل للانفصال


 
حوار العمالقه بجد حوار جميل جداا واستفدت منه اوى​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



Abo Daniel قال:


> سلام ونعمه للجميع
> 
> بدايه احب اقول ان المشاكل والخناقات موجوده بين كل زوجين سواء ارتبطوا عن حب
> او ارتباط عادي بدون حب او روتيني
> ...


 
*شطه ايه دى الله الغنى عنها*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



remorb قال:


> الأخ الحبيب يوساب
> يشرفني أنك رديت على في المنتدي
> ويشرفني زمالتك في المهنة أيضاً..
> وأشتاق كثيراً لملاقاتك وجهاً لوجه.. لأني من كل قلبي أحبك وأحب مناقشتك..
> ...


*:t16: كلام جميل اوى ياريت كل الرجاله زيك :yahoo:*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



™BeCkHaM قال:


> انا طبعا عمري ماامد ايدي عليها لان انا كدة كأني بحل مشكلة بمشكلة


 
ياربى على العقل اللى نزل عليكم بجد تتحسدو


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ​
> 
> مبدأ الضرب من الأساس مبدأ مرفوض ..( ضرب البني آدم للبني آدم ) بوجه عام .. ليس فقط ضرب الزوج لزوجته أو الخطيب لخطيبته .. أو حتي الأب أو الأم لأطفالهم الصغار .. ​
> بل أن تعذيب الحيوان عن طريق الإيذاء الجسدي أيضاً مرفوض :​
> ...


 
 :t16: بجد ارئكم حلو اوى :t16:​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



remorb قال:


> الأخ الحبيب جيم حليم
> 
> كلامك جميل وأعجبني جداً رأيك..
> وأحب أن أضيف إضافة بسيطة
> ...




طيب لو موقف استفزك جداا جداا جدااا مع خطيبتك تعمل ايه صوتك مش هيعلى مثلا


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



remorb قال:


> ميرنا .. نوارة المنتدي
> موضوعك الشيق أدخلني في المناقشة الجميلة
> وأسعدني المناقشة فيه.. لكن .. لم يصلني منك أي تعليق على ما كتبت
> لذا أرجو أن أعرف تعليق منك ..


 
لا انا فاصله شحن مش نواره ولا حاجه :beee: 

بصراحه ردودك جميل اوى مش لاقيه اى تعليق خصوصا انك متجوز وحوارك مع يوساب جميل بجد ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



ميرنا قال:


> *ماشى يا يحج رامى بس لو شديت معاها فى يوم تفتكر حتى لو غصبن عنها مش هتقول كلمه تجرح *​
> 
> 
> *الخيانه انا معاك دى مستحيله انما كفايه صوتها يعلى رد فعلك ايه *​


 
بصي ياميرنا فية سيستم دة هامشي عليه حياتي 
نظرة العين دايما بيبقى فيها حنية ورومانسية لانها نابعه عن حب هي بتبقى متعودة على كدة
مجرد لما تحس ان بالموقف دة النظرة دي اختفت مرة واحدة هي هاتتضايق وهاتحس بحاجة غلط ومش هاتبقى متعودة على كدة فهتحس بالفرق الكبير 
الانثى مفتاحها الحب والرومانسية والاهتمام لو غلطتت غلطة كبيرة وكان عقابها باخفاء الحاجات دي بحكمة هايبقى اسوأ عقاب ليها لان اي حاجة تانية ممكن تقلب بعند 
لكن نظرة عين هاتعمل فيها خجل من نفسها ومن اللي فكرت انها ممكن تعملة 
وبرضة بقولك ان احتمال انها تفكر في دي اساسا يبقى عدم احترام من الااول
لس اديني قولتلك الحل


----------



## Abo Daniel (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

من الردود الي شوفتها ممكن اطلع مين مرتبط ومين خاطب ومين متجوز :t16: 
باين اوي من الردود

بس الي مش متجوز احب اقوله نفسي اسمع رايك بعد الجواز :beee: 

يا جماعه الكلام حلو خااااااااااالص :yahoo: 

بس سمعوني رايكم بعد الجوااااااااااااااز :ranting: 

ملحوظه يا جماعه انا سعيد جدا في جوازي ومتجوز عن قصه حب :yaka: 

لحسن تقولوا ده معقد وهايطلع عقده علينا :new2: 

وشكرا جدا علي الموضوع ده لانه بالنسبه ليا ( كمتزوج ) موضوع كومدي جدا


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



ramyghobrial قال:


> مد ايد !!!!!!
> 
> بين اتنين بيحبو بعض !!!!!
> 
> ...


 


هذا ما قصدته عندما قولت : 



> و النقطتين دول ليهم تحليل دقيق وعميق ..


 

فلو حدثت خيانة من أى الطرفين .. فبالتأكيد لم يرتبطا *عن حب* .. بل و لم يكونا على قدر مناسب من النضوج والوعى الاسرى .. بالاضافة بالطبع* لعلاقتهم بالمسيح* ..

فالله لا يسمح بتجربة تفوق طاقة الانسان .. خصوصا لو كان هذا الإنسان يحيا مع الله بكل كيانه .. فالله هو من صنعه .. وهو الذى يعلم تكوينه ودواخله ..* فلن يسمح له بتجربة تفوق إحتماله *.. أو حتى تجرح مشاعره بقسوة .. مثل الخيانة .. فقد تحدث (( ضيقات )) من الشيطان ..* لا يتدخل فيها الله* .. لانه يعلم جيداً مقدار *قوة إبنه الروحيه* .. و يعلم أيضاً *النعم والبركات* التى وهبها له كى* ينتصر* على تلك الضيقات  .. و لكن عندما يصل الأمر لتجربة قاسيه .. فلن يسمح بها الله بالتأكيد .. فالله يعلم كل أفكار المخلوقات .. و لا يخضع لزمن ..* لذا يُهيىء الله الزوجه الصالحه ، للزوج الصالح* .. و لكن قد تقابلهم فى مسيرة الحياة مشاكل و خلافات .. فليس معنى ذلك ان الاختيار كان فاشلاً .. *كلا* .. فـ الله تبارك إسمه قد يسمح ببعض الضيقات والتجارب *لهدف اوحكمة* هو يعلمها .. و *لصالح الطرفين* .. و لكنه لن يسمح بتجربة تمس الاخلاق و المبادىء .. لأن الاخلاق الصالحة* تُخبر* بعمل الله .

*الخلاصة* من كل كلامى هذا .. أن الانسان الذى يحيا مع الله بكل قلبه وكيانه .. سيجد نفسه يسير فى الحياة بمعونة الله و إرشاده .. و بالطبع معونة الله و إرشاده لن تقوده للخيانة أو للخطية بشكل عام .. حاشا .. لذا الأمر كله يتوقف على شىء واحد فقط 

*ما مدى علاقتك بالله ..*

تحياتى


----------



## Ramzi (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

انا لا بضرب لا البنات ولا الشباب
دة الضرب للحميييييير

وفعليا انا الحمار:act23:  ما اضربهوووووش


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2007)

*سؤال غريب جدا : يا ترى ممكن تمد ايدك على بنت, و لو حصل هيكون ايه السبب دا؟*


كلنا بنتنرفز و ممكن نتخانق بس طول عمرنا نيجى لحد البنات و ... نقف و نقول مفيش راجل يمد ايده على بنت ؟
يا ترى انت ممكن تمد ايدك على حبيبتك أو خطيبتك أو مراتك أو بنت نعرفها عموما؟؟
و يا ترى لو حصل ايه ممكن يكون السبب ساعتها؟؟
وللا انت عمرك ما تعمل كدا مهما مهما حصل ؟؟

طبعا لازم انا اللى ابدأ 
انا لو فى بنت فكرت انها تطول بس لسانها عليا ممكن أ............... إلخ ؟
إنما الكدب و الحاجات دى بتعامل معاها بعقلى الحمد لله

و طبعا لو فى خيانه يا رجالة مصر يبقى الموضوع هيتطور طبعا عن مد الادين بمرااااحل

مستنى أعرف أرائكم


منقووووووووول بس عجبنى​


----------



## googa2007 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال غريب جدا : يا ترى ممكن تمد ايدك على بنت, و لو حصل هيكون ايه السبب دا؟*

الحقيقة هذا الموضوع لم يرد فى تفكيرى لكن اعتقد ان موضوع الضرب او مد الايدين سواء كان على بنت او سيد او رجل فهو اسلوب همجى وليس آدمى. وهو ليس اسلوب حياتنا المسيحية على الاطلاق
مع دعواتى لكم ببركة الرب يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال غريب جدا : يا ترى ممكن تمد ايدك على بنت, و لو حصل هيكون ايه السبب دا؟*

كاندى هقتلك يعنى 6 صفحات مش شيفاهم فى الموضوع ​


----------



## sam_msm (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال غريب جدا : يا ترى ممكن تمد ايدك على بنت, و لو حصل هيكون ايه السبب دا؟*

[SIZE="5[COLOR="Sienna"]"]سلام ونعمة
 ها ارد من مفهوم مسيحى.ربما يعتقد الكثيرين أنه مفهوم قديم أو مش خاص بعصرنا عصر ما يدعى البعض أنه عصر حرية سواء للمرأة أو غيره.

الحقيقة بخصوص الزوجة ,الزواج سر مقدس وأى سر مقدس يتم فى الكنيسة يتم بواسطة المسيح شخصيآ,وهذا أيمان كنيستنا القبطية.[/COLOR]

والسر الذى يتم بيد الله ,يأخذ الانسان منه نعمة خاصة به .

وعلى هذا فى مجال الحياة العملية والمشدات وأتعاب الحياة وهى كثيرة ,تظهر نعمة الله فى وقت الشدة .
 والانسان المسيحى الحى بالمسيح فعلآ يشعر كل يوم بمحبة الله معه وكم أنه يحتمل نفسه ,مرات ومرات ,وينعكس هذا على أسرته فأنا أشعر كم يحبنى المسيح ويحتمل أتعابى وعنادى وخطايا نفسى وكما يفعل المسيح معى أفعل مع زوجتى ,.

وبالتبعية هى عندما ترى ذلك تمجد الله وتحتملنى أيضأ فى أتعابىويكون السر كله فى المسيح .لاتتخيلوا الاسرة بهذه الصورة كم هى رائعة وجملية . وكما ينشأ أولاد سوين شبعنين من الحب والسلام .

أعتقد أن السؤال السابق ليس له مكان فى العهد الجديد عهد نعمة ومحبة المسيح يسوع و الامكانيات الفائقة التى يتمتع بها الانسان الجديد فى المسيح.
قطعأ كتير ممكن يقولوى أن هذا كلام مش عملى وليس له وجود فى هذا الزمان الشرير ,الحقيقة 
انا 
اتكلم من خلال أختبار عملى فعلآ من محبة الله .[/COLOR

]لانى لا أجسر  أن أتكلم عن شيئ لم يفعله المسيح بواسطتى " عب 15 : 18

فالحقيقة أنا متزوج ولى أسرة مقدسة وأشعر فعلآ بمقدار عظمة عمل الله فيا وفى أسرتى , وكنت أظن أن هذا الكلام غير عملى حتى جعلنى الله بنعمة أن أختبر ذلك .المسيح يعطينا أن نختبر قوته فى كل الاشياء حتى فى الامور التى نصتصعب على الله الدخول فيها أمين[/SIZE]


----------



## sam_msm (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال غريب جدا : يا ترى ممكن تمد ايدك على بنت, و لو حصل هيكون ايه السبب دا؟*

[SIZE="5[COLOR="Sienna"]"]سلام ونعمة
 ها ارد من مفهوم مسيحى.ربما يعتقد الكثيرين أنه مفهوم قديم أو مش خاص بعصرنا عصر ما يدعى البعض أنه عصر حرية سواء للمرأة أو غيره.

الحقيقة بخصوص الزوجة ,الزواج سر مقدس وأى سر مقدس يتم فى الكنيسة يتم بواسطة المسيح شخصيآ,وهذا أيمان كنيستنا القبطية.[/COLOR]

والسر الذى يتم بيد الله ,يأخذ الانسان منه نعمة خاصة به .

وعلى هذا فى مجال الحياة العملية والمشدات وأتعاب الحياة وهى كثيرة ,تظهر نعمة الله فى وقت الشدة .
 والانسان المسيحى الحى بالمسيح فعلآ يشعر كل يوم بمحبة الله معه وكم أنه يحتمل نفسه ,مرات ومرات ,وينعكس هذا على أسرته فأنا أشعر كم يحبنى المسيح ويحتمل أتعابى وعنادى وخطايا نفسى وكما يفعل المسيح معى أفعل مع زوجتى ,.

وبالتبعية هى عندما ترى ذلك تمجد الله وتحتملنى أيضأ فى أتعابىويكون السر كله فى المسيح .لاتتخيلوا الاسرة بهذه الصورة كم هى رائعة وجملية . وكما ينشأ أولاد سوين شبعنين من الحب والسلام .

أعتقد أن السؤال السابق ليس له مكان فى العهد الجديد عهد نعمة ومحبة المسيح يسوع و الامكانيات الفائقة التى يتمتع بها الانسان الجديد فى المسيح.
قطعأ كتير ممكن يقولوى أن هذا كلام مش عملى وليس له وجود فى هذا الزمان الشرير ,الحقيقة 
انا 
اتكلم من خلال أختبار عملى فعلآ من محبة الله .[/COLOR

]لانى لا أجسر  أن أتكلم عن شيئ لم يفعله المسيح بواسطتى " عب 15 : 18

فالحقيقة أنا متزوج ولى أسرة مقدسة وأشعر فعلآ بمقدار عظمة عمل الله فيا وفى أسرتى , وكنت أظن أن هذا الكلام غير عملى حتى جعلنى الله بنعمة أن أختبر ذلك .المسيح يعطينا أن نختبر قوته فى كل الاشياء حتى فى الامور التى نصتصعب على الله الدخول فيها أمين[/SIZE]


----------



## أرزنا (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال غريب جدا : يا ترى ممكن تمد ايدك على بنت, و لو حصل هيكون ايه السبب دا؟*

سلام المسيح:
بصراحة أنا مريّت في هذا الاختبار... ضربت بنت بصفعة قوية على وجهها ... وبعد لحظات أنا بكيت وشعرت اني ضعيف وهي الأقوى


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

ميرنا حببتى مع اعتذاى

انا اصلا مش بحترم اى يحد يمد ايده

على حببته او خطبته او مراته او اى

حد مهما كان  

معلش ياقمر


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ميرنا حببتى مع اعتذاى
> 
> انا اصلا مش بحترم اى يحد يمد ايده
> 
> ...


 
لا سماح شوفتى قلبى طيب ازاى يا كاندى leasantr


----------



## جاسى (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

*انا لو مخطوبه وعمل كده مش عارفه بصراحه بس حاسه انى همشى وفعلا ليمكن اخليه يشوف وشى تانى
لكن لو جوزى
بصراحه هى هتكون صعبه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
وبيتهيئلى مش هاخد واحد يكون بالاخلاق ديه
لكن لو حصلت مره وغصب عنه وفهمنى انه كان غصب عنه وطبعا بينا حب جامد
اكيد هسامحه
لكن لو اكتشفت انه هبهيص وهو طلع اسلوبه كده اعتقد انى مش هستحمل
ممكن اروح بيتى 
الاولانى طبعا بس انا قبل كده اتكلمت مع ماما فى موضوع زى ده قالتلى ان البنت الشطره اللى تحافظ على بيتها
يعنى نستحمل
وبس كده
ههههه
احيكى على موضوعك ميرنا​*


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

اولا بشكرك يا ميرنا على الموضوع الكبير ده بس انا من راى ان المفروض اى مشلكة عمرها متوصل الى الضرب ابدا لان الزوجة المفروض تخضع لزوجها فى كل حاجة وانا عن نفسى هحاول منقشهوش وهى متنرفز ابدا هستنى لما يهدى وبعدين نتناقش فى المشكلة وحكاية انى اسيب البيت او هو يسيب البيت مش كويسة خالص بسبب ان لو اتا سبت البيت هروح بيت بابا طيب ليه اساسا اعرف اى حد ان فى مشاكل بينا اصلا حتى لو كان الحد ده اهلى او اهله انا شايفة ان عدم تدخل الاهل فى مشكلة احسن سواء اهلى او اهله والموضوع ده المفروض نتفق عليه قبل الزواج ان مفيش حد يتدخل فى مشكلنا


----------



## marnono2021 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

:t26:
السلام والنعمة 
موضوعك جميل جدا وجميع الاراء جميلة 
انا غير متزوجة ولكنى مخطوبة وانا راى ان حاجة زى كدة نادر انها تحصل فى فترة الخطوبة وان حصلت اكيد دة مؤشر غير مبشر بالخير وان فترة الخطوبة هنا مهمه لانها تعتبر فترة اختبار للطرفين لان فى الفترة دى اكيد بتبقى فى اختلافات كتيرة ومشاجرات وهنا بنعرف قوة تحمل كل من الطرفين                                    :08:
اما فى الزواج اكيد مفيش رجل متحضر ممكن يعمل كدة لان مهما حصل ايه المبرر الى يخلى الزوج يعمل كدة وانا من رأى ان فى اى مشاجرة لو احد الطرفين حس ان الغلط هيبتدى لازم يوقفها وتكون فى فترة راحة كل واحد يقعد مع نفسه وبعد كدة يبتدو مناقشة تانى وهنا اكيد هتبقى بطريقة افضل وهتبقى بنتيجة اكيد كويسة                   :w00t:


----------



## KATHY (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

:36_3_18::36_3_18::36_3_18:
موضوع رائع ميرنا 
ماكو داعي الرجال يضرب مرته لاي سبب كان 
هو يقبل مرته تضربه ؟؟؟  اكيد لالالالالا
مثل ما هو انسان هي هم انسانه مثله وعدها احاسيس ومشاعر واذا ضربها ما راح تنسى هالموقف ابد وكل ما تتذكره تتألم


----------



## naderr (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

سلام  ونعمه
اولا  الرجل  اللى يمد  ايده   ضعيف  و غير  محترم  بالمره
وده  مش  سلوك  ولاد  المسيح  طيب  فين   يكون الاثنين جسدا واحدا

لا  ضرب  ولا  شتيمه  لان  مراتى  او  خطيبتى  يقابلها   اختى  فهل  اقبل  ان  تكون  فى نفس الموقف

بالطبع   لا      فيا  ولاد  المسيح  عيشو  ا   حياة  المسيح


----------



## جاسى (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

*اللى بيعهمل كده يا نادر مش بتكون فارقه معاه اخته هيحصلها كده ولا لا حتى لو فى وقتها قال ازاى يضربها وعمل شويتين لكن فى قراره نفسه عادى لانه هو نفسه بيعمل كده​*


----------



## asula (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

بصراحة كثير حلوة الاجوبة وانا ححير شنو حكتب ؟؟:t9:
بس حقول ان في فترة الخطوبة مستحيل يحدث هذا الشي لان هي فترة معرفة بين الطرفين :big4:
واذا حدث فيستحسن كل واحد يرجع لبيتو لان اذا بالخطوبة بدت ضرب امال بالزواج شنو حيصير؟؟:dntknw:
وبالنسبة للزواج فبرايي لا يوجد بيت بدون مشاكل:48_48: 
بس يمكن ان تحل المشاكل بالسان  لان الله شنو حاطة النا نتفرج علي؟؟:tongue_smile:
واذا صار استفزاز فانا افضل ان الرجل يطلع من البيت الى ان تهدى النفوس وبعدين يبدي التفاهم
بس بالواقع يوجد كثير من الازواج ما يعرف يستعمل لسانه بس يعرف يستعمل ايده
وهذا تعتبر مشكلة كبيرة لان هذي برايي مو رجولة ابداا بالعكس هذي ضعف بالشخصية الرجل
واذا امراة مدت ايدها على زوجها فانا الوم الرجل بالموضوع الي خلة المراة تتفرعن الى هالدرجة 
اهم شي بالزواج هو التفاهم لان احنا ما عدنة طلاق 
يعني شنو ما حتصير مشاكل لازم يتصالحون ويرجعون احسن من الاول 

وبالنسبة الي انا اذا انظربت من خطيبي فالحلقة ترجع قبل ما يكمل الحكي:big37:
واذا زوجي ضربني فحزعل اكيد وحينام بلا عشة ولا غداة:8_5_19:
وينام بالصالون هههههههههههه خطية انقهرت علي
ولازم يعرف ان انا اقدر افهم مو يمد ايدة 
واهم من هذا كلة يجيبلي هدية بس تكون هدية غالية :36_15_15:
حق خدي المسكين :36_1_4:
ههههههههههههه بس يوعد ما يكررها مرة ثانية 
بس اني ما حدخل اهلي بالموضوع ولا اهلة لان تنلاص
ههههههههههه لان اهلة واهلي حيحجون وتكبر الشغلة :a82:
ومثل المثل العراقي شيكول(هي حباية صارت كباية)
والرب يبارك حياتكم ويبعد عنكم المشاكل:94:


----------



## micheal_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

*بصراحة الموضوع دة جميل اوى : هههههههههههههه*​*بصراحة انا مش ممكن ابدا ان امد ايدى على خطيبتى علشان دة يعتبر عدم احترام ولان الارتباط مبنى اصلا على الاحترم فلو دة حصل هيكون الاحترام بنا مش موجود وبرضة العلاقة هتنتهى 
اما لو حصل موقف زعلنى جدا منها واستفزنى  فانا هتكلم معاها واقولها ان الحركة دية ديقتنى 
واكيد هى علشان انا احترمتها واتعملت معاها باحترام اكيد هتنفز راى 
مش علشان هو امر بس على اساس الاحترام المتبادل بنا *​


----------



## mohraeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

اوكى انا هرد من منطلق انى بنت وانسانه ليها مشاعر بغض النظر عن كونى بنت
سيبكم من فكرة ضربها دى هنناقشها بعدين
انما ضربها ليه ؟
هى دى الاهم
ما هى ممكن تكون استفزته واستنفذت صبره
جايز تكون قلت ادبها عليه
يعنى رد الفعل مساوى للفعل
لكن فى بعض الحالات نقدر نقول انه بيبقى رجل رجعي او بيتبع سياسة الدراع وكسر الضلع 
هنا بقى نقول غلط
انما واحده مغلطتش غلطه تستحق الاهانه دى يبقى هو بصراحه مش طبيعى 
يعنى باختصار حسب غلطتها اللى جايز تكون لا تحتمل 
انما لو غلطت فى حقه فعلا يبقى عليها انها تتنازل وتنسى
لكن فى الاخر الضرب ممنوع والزعل مرفوع علشان ده للحيوانات مش البشر​


----------



## *malk (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااااااااااااااااال*

هسيبة على طول لو كان فى فترة الخطوبة اما لو كان
بعد الجواز           اعتقد انى هرجع بيت بابا الى ان يعرف قيمتى و بعدها ربنا يحلها


----------

